# Buck Warning ( your Thoughts )



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Whats your Thoughts or tested views on the Product...

http://www.buckwarning.com/

On a T.V. Show tonight the Guy Stated it's Not a BAIT.... And that in states where Baiting Isn't ALLOWED.. that it's Not a problem to Use Buck Warning,As long as it's prier to season to draw deer into your area,As long as you Remove it before season arrives...

Lets hear your Thoughts.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Another gimmick to remove money from hunters wallets. OH sure it will pull in does and maybe some smaller bucks but the bigger guys arn't going to come running to it.

Look down a ways for the salt lick post. There is a self made lick the deer seem to love and cost bunches less than what you can buy all the other stuff for.

 Al


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Whats your Thoughts or tested views on the Product...
> 
> http://www.buckwarning.com/
> 
> ...


If it draws in deer and you have to remove it before the season opens,it is a bait,no matter what they say.If it wasn't,why would you have to remove it????


----------

